# Sticky  CHIHUAHUA RESCUE LINKS



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

Hi all these r all the links to chi rescue sites around the globe




> "Chi's in rescue deserve a second chance and a home full of love" in the words of pangos mum, mo


http://www.the-british-chihuahua-club.org.uk/Rescue

please add ne chi rescue links you know of
thanxs
mia
x


----------



## Pangos_Mum (Mar 16, 2004)

Here are a few Chihuahua rescue sites located in Canada and the US!!! There are alot of Chi babies out there looking for loving homes please consider adopting from a rescue organization.  


Canada

http://www.littlepaws.ca/
http://www.chirescue.org/
http://www.ccrt.net/
http://www.chihuahuarescue.com

U.S.

http://www.yankeechihuahuas.org/
http://www.chihuahua-rescue.org/
http://clk.about.com/?zi=1/XJ&sdn=dogs&zu=http://members.aol.com/ChiRescue1/Homepage.html
http://www.sanantoniochirescue.com/default.htm
http://www.tazchi.com/pages/rescue.htm

I will keep my eye out for many more wonderful rescues.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

This is a link for Chi-Wee Rescue of Louisiana, where I adopted Tucker from. The doggers are not in a shelter. They are living in homes with the volunteers of the Rescue. They have adopted Chi's out to as far away as New York and California. They do not fly the Chi's, but find rescue workers across the U.S. to drive legs of each journey:

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/LA92.html


----------



## chi_luv (Aug 8, 2004)

any for the UK?


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Chihuahua Rescue in Burbank, CA
They are so wonderful there!! =)
www.chihuahuarescue.com

www.roverrescue.com has chihuahuas sometimes as does www.muchlove.org.


----------



## viankennels (Sep 6, 2004)

*Michigan Chi Rescue*

http://chihuahuasofmichigan.tripod.com
No Chihuahua Wants to be Alone Rescue Group :arrow:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I'm not sure if these are on there or not, I just wanted to merge some threads:

These are in the U.K.

Chihuahua Rescue
Mrs S E Carlyon, Clitheroe, Lancs. Tel: 01254 822401
Mr & Mrs R Taylor, Bolton, Lancs. Tel: 01204 397908

Chihuahua Rescue Service
Edith Esland, Chesterfield, Derbys. Tel: 01246 866334


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

And here is another that goes state to state:

http://www.chihuahua-rescue.com/contact.htm


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

ilovesadie said:


> Chihuahua Rescue in Burbank, CA
> They are so wonderful there!! =)
> www.chihuahuarescue.com


One of my favorite celebs, Pauley Perrette, volunteers here!


----------



## MayaPapaya (Apr 13, 2006)

www.crar.org


----------



## loopy (Sep 9, 2008)

TuckersMom said:


> This is a link for Chi-Wee Rescue of Louisiana, where I adopted Tucker from. The doggers are not in a shelter. They are living in homes with the volunteers of the Rescue. They have adopted Chi's out to as far away as New York and California. They do not fly the Chi's, but find rescue workers across the U.S. to drive legs of each journey:
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/LA92.html


thank you.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Mia said:


> Hi all these r all the links to chi rescue sites around the globe
> http://www.the-british-chihuahua-club.org.uk/Rescue
> x


^This link is not working. 

Here is the working link.  You can replace it in your first post.  
http://www.the-british-chihuahua-club.org.uk/index.php


----------



## Copper's Mama (Oct 28, 2008)

This is how we found Copper. The dogs are not in a shelter; they are in a home; until they get adopted.

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/chihaven.html


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Here is one in Saudi Aramco

http://www.saudipaws.com/


----------



## sgough66 (Jan 25, 2009)

Are there any in Edmonton


----------



## alfmar (May 30, 2009)

chi_luv said:


> any for the UK?


was really hoping to find a chi rescue here in the uk 

anyone have any info


----------



## alfmar (May 30, 2009)

silly me..........just found pages 2 and 3 ooops


----------



## chifoster (Jan 15, 2010)

You can use this link to find Chi's in rescues and shelters across the US and Canada using your zip or postal code:
http://adopt-a-chihuahua.adoptapet.com/


----------



## Vivid_ (Jan 11, 2010)

alfmar said:


> was really hoping to find a chi rescue here in the uk
> 
> anyone have any info


I have tried running a google search for rescues in the UK and i cant find anything but breeders. Weird.


----------



## chifoster (Jan 15, 2010)

I googled "Chihuahua rescue" London and found a 10 wk female Chi in London (UK) for adoption for free:
http://www.hallolondon.co.uk/free_a...le_Female_Chihuahua_For_Adoption_~143937.html

You might want to try googling "chihuahua adoption" and then the name of a UK city near you. 

Also call your local rescue or shelter, and ask them for the #s of the local Chi or small dog rescuers. 

The breeders pay website people to get their serach results on the top of the common searches, but the more specific you are, the better your chances of finding the real results. 

Good luck!!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Hope it's okay to remind people that Chihuahuas are cropping up in general rescue much more often than previously, because so many people are breeding them 

So if looking for a rescue Chi, ring around local dog rescues, I've heard of a few last year and hope to do more this year to help these little ones.

x


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

A wonderful shelter located in Buffalo, NY, where I adopted my Chihuahua's.

Pixie Mamas Rescue:

http://www.pixiemamasrescue.com/

They do amazing work, saving dogs from all over the states. All the dogs are kept in volunteer's homes, not in a shelter.


----------



## Lexie's Girl (Apr 21, 2010)

Does anyone know if there are any Chihuahua rescue groups in Utah? We purchased a precious little girl from a breeder and are wanting to rescue one now to add to our family. We are unable to have children so we tend to spoil our animal babies very well.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Go to Petfinder.com. Put in your state and/or zip code. There are hundreds of chi's listed in Utah.


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

Lexie's Girl said:


> Does anyone know if there are any Chihuahua rescue groups in Utah? We purchased a precious little girl from a breeder and are wanting to rescue one now to add to our family. We are unable to have children so we tend to spoil our animal babies very well.


Chihuahua Rescue and Transport
http://www.chihuahua-rescue.com/

This is our national chihuahua adoption you can also check the Chihuahua Club of America


----------



## Poppy's Mom (Jul 1, 2011)

Does anyone know if I can adopt one from US to Finland? It's hard for me to get the right information. Thank you!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Poppy's Mom said:


> Does anyone know if I can adopt one from US to Finland? It's hard for me to get the right information. Thank you!


No. A rescue here isn't going to export a dog to Finland. They require home checks, references, etc. The cost of exporting a dog would be in the thousands of dollars, a long flight, etc. Is there no chihuahua rescue in your country?


----------



## Poppy's Mom (Jul 1, 2011)

We do have dog rescue but there are no Chihuahua at the moment. Most of the people bought their Chihuahua from abroad. If they would allow to export Chihuahua to Finland for adoption, I'm sure many would save their lives. :-(
I got mine through friend's friend, whose dog gave birth to 4 Chihuahuas so I adopted from her.


----------



## ChiBean (Oct 20, 2011)

I have three more to add to the list:
Homepage
pawsitivematch.org
rockymountainanimalrescue.com
the last two are rescues that bring dogs to Canada from high kill shelters in LA and from Mexico


----------



## AbbysMum (Oct 27, 2012)

*Little Paws Rescue Society Coquitlam BC*

This is a different site to littlepaws.ca this one is littlepawsrescue.ca This is where I got Abby from. They are the best, I would not hesitate to go to them again. :grommit:

Little Paws Rescue.ca


----------



## Iona (Mar 24, 2013)

Any rescues in Ireland, does anyone know?


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

Seeing all of these links to chi rescue organizations, and hearing of those who have adopted chihuahuas, or are hoping to, truly warms my heart! :love5: Three of our four dogs are rescues from local shelters, and 2 of them are chis. Keep adopting! There are SO many precious creatures out there in need of loving homes!


----------



## abrunk (Jul 23, 2012)

Below is a link to a Chihuahua rescue in Oklahoma.


Adoptable Dogs - Because Of You Chihuahua Rescue


----------



## miascloset (Jul 24, 2014)

In the Nevada Arizona area...small dog rescue we currently work with

We Care For Animals


----------



## Piddle Place (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank you for this. So many dogs that have been abandon, or turned out from their home. Its breaks my heart to see these. 
I will send your links to our distributors in different countries. We sell our product around the world, but only thought to support shelters in the US, since this was most accessible for us. I realized how ignorant this was of me. We will share the link and support.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I've been followed Little Star Chihuahua rescue on Facebook until we found our little Piper (Precious) here on CP.


----------

